# Stop windows from steaming up/ Condensation



## Tone

Not sure if its due to the NXT window cleaner i recently used or the sudden onset of winter weather, but i seem to have quite a bit of condensation over my interior windows.

Is there any treatment you can use on this? Quite some time ago i purchased a little 'pink waxy stick' from the Motorshow and it worked a treat!

I also heard that shaving foam rubbed in until its dry does a similr thing. Anyone had any experience?


----------



## k18dan

Some time ago i bought the mist free stuff from halfords, it worked at stopping some of the mist but the condensation just run down the glass instead leaving horid marks on the windows, not used in my new car


----------



## Andy

i find the easiest thing to do, and not really in the spirit of a detailing forum, is simply to turn your air con on, if you have it. If i switch mine off, my windows mist up. Before i had aircon, i would always leave the blower on at least the 1st notch which seemed to help.

Product wise, nothing ive found really lasts for weeks like they promise on the bottle. I used to use the clear mist stuff from halfords but like i say, no need for it with the air con


----------



## VW_Bora

Hey Folks, first post on this forum, browse round TSN where I found the address for this. 

Apparantly if you put a drop of vinegar into warm water and put it on the windscreen it stops it from steaming up. I haven't tried it myself as yet though.


----------



## BENJY

dnt rain-x do a anti mist product?
have a look in your nearest motorcycle dealer for this
http://www.mandp.co.uk/productInfo.aspx?catRef=502185
not sure if its ok to use on glass tho.


----------



## Rich

Stop getting up to no good in your car!  

Like Andy says in Aircon is brilliant for stopping this. In the 205 I just used to use AG Glass Polsh and Fast Glass and never had any fogging problems.


----------



## C3LJG

I have had this problem aswell since i have started using the NXT glass cleaner, going to go back to using the AG glass polish on the inside and keep the NXT for the outside.

I don't like using my aircon all the time as it seems to drink my Optimax way to quick!


----------



## NeilB

I work night's, so windows steaming up at 10pm onwards as soon as I get in the car are a pain. Tried Rain X's AntiFog and it sort of works, but doesnt last very long and leaves marks on the glass. Will try the vinegar trick though.


----------



## Naddy37

I've not had a problem in the Smart, and half of it is glass. Mine hasn't got aircon, i just open the drivers window about half a inch, and put the blower on first notch set to the windscreen. Works a treat.


----------



## banger 115

Hi,


Also tried Rain X's AntiFog like NeilB says does not seem to last that long..


----------



## toni

VW_Bora said:


> Apparantly if you put a drop of vinegar into warm water and put it on the windscreen it stops it from steaming up. I haven't tried it myself as yet though.


It doesn't work. I've tried it a couple of weeks ago and no go.


----------

